# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور انسانی با دیپلم تجربی

## TheATLW

سلام من امسال تجربی هستم پارسال میخواستم تغییر رشته بدم و برم انسانی اما معلم ها اجازه ندادن 
امسال میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم اما وقتی از یه مشاور پرسیدم گفتن که میتونی کنکور انسانی بدی اما اگه حتی رتبه یک هم بشی نمی تونی انتخاب رشته کنی.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Unicorn_m

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
نمیدونم چرا هرکی از راه میرسه میره مشاور میشه واقعا
کی گفته آخه اینو
دوست خودم دیپلم تجربی داشت کنکور انسانی داد الانم داره روانشناسی سراسری میخونه

----------


## thanks god

سلام ، ببخشیدا اما مشاور خیلی خیلی غلط کرد ، یعنی چی ک نمیتونی  :Yahoo (21): 

در باب *دیپلم شاخه های نظری همین بس ک هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن* جز اینکه نمرات یک رشته بر روی رشته دیگر تاثیر مثبت ندارن ( البته شاید هم دارن و معادل سازی میشن )

درضمن بهترین کار رو کردی ، اگه هدفت فرهنگیانه ک زدی ب هدف ، چون پارسال از ریاضی 2000 ، از تجربی 4200 و از انسانی 11000 نیرو گرفته ، اگه هدفت هر رشته دیگه ای هست هم بازم رشته خوبی رو انتخاب کردی چون از هر نظر تو ایران *بازار کارش* خوبه و علاوه بر اون *دروس دانشگاهی در مقاطع بالاتر* ( مثل دکتری ) هم راحت تر از رشته های دیگس ( مثلا رشته های مهندسی واقعا ریاضیاتش در مقاطع بالا ب شدت دشواره )

*موفق باشی...*

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام من امسال تجربی هستم پارسال میخواستم تغییر رشته بدم و برم انسانی اما معلم ها اجازه ندادن 
> امسال میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم اما وقتی از یه مشاور پرسیدم گفتن که میتونی کنکور انسانی بدی اما اگه حتی رتبه یک هم بشی نمی تونی انتخاب رشته کنی.
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.



تغیر رشته لزومی نداره مخوصا از انسانی به تجربی سخت تره ک باید کلی درسو امتحان بدی
همینطوری با دیپلم انسانی میتونی مستقیم کنکور تجربی بدی

----------

